# Lyft Tips- "odd" amounts?



## JFrancis (May 25, 2017)

On Lyft, perhaps I am not up to date with some change. Why am I seeing odd tip amounts like $5.21 ? Pax can tip a percentage?


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

JFrancis said:


> On Lyft, perhaps I am not up to date with some change. Why am I seeing odd tip amounts like $5.21 ? Pax can tip a percentage?


A percentage, or sometimes they round up to make their total an even dollar amount. Ex: fare = $9.79, tip = $5.21, total = $15.00.


----------



## JFrancis (May 25, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

JFrancis said:


> On Lyft, perhaps I am not up to date with some change. Why am I seeing odd tip amounts like $5.21 ? Pax can tip a percentage?


As far as i know, there's an "Other" button on Lyft. Allowing a customer number to get put in anything they want.

Most tipping falls into 3 methods of calculation.

Flat amounts , like $1.00, $5.00 ect

Then there's my top 2 guesses as to how you came to $5.21
% amounts IE 15% on $34.74= $5.21 (your tip)
The roundup = $34.79 (the cost of the trip) Rounded up to $40.00 even, minus the pre-tip price = 5.21 (your tip)


----------



## JFrancis (May 25, 2017)

Makes sense.


----------

